# My kind of dog park



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree; we used to go to dog parks in the city but our dogs were so often picked on by the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling and labs of the neighbourhood. Now we go here, and only once we had to retreat, because of a bear on the trail


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, we are lucky - lots and lots of good, safe, off leash walks all around us, including fields, woods, rivers, lakes and seashore. But our favourite park is Williamson Park in Lancaster, which has lots of surfaced paths, wonderful views, huge grassy areas to run on, squirrels to chase up trees, and a cafe that not only allows dogs inside but gives away free dog biscuits and poo bags! The dogs are allowed off leash throughout the park, except for inside the cafe area and on the few bits where cars drive, and we always meet nice dogs there, although my two prefer a calm meet and greet to riotous games so are happy to move on after a few seconds. We don't really have US style dog parks in the UK, and are fighting hard to keep open spaces from all becoming subject to leash laws: forcing all dogs into a confined area with no way to escape seems to me to be rather like a school playground - heaven for some, hell for others! I suspect that it is much easier to teach and maintain good manners when there is space to avoid rude approaches, and it is easy to move on before things get fraught.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful Indiana. Your dogs have a great place to run and romp.

Fjm, the park with the cafe sounds very appealing and it seems like you have some nice, large areas to go that aren't overly crowded. And lots of places. It must be just beautiful. I agree that there's a better chance for dogs to read each other better in a larger area than in a overly crowded, overly stimulating and smaller environment. Definitely. But with some dogs it doesn't matter. I like to choose my dogs friends. lol.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My favorite thing is also off leash in the outdoors. It makes me feel in complete unisson with nature and wilderness. I do miss the dog park I used to go to everyday 20 years ago, though. I had a boston terrier then, and they are solid dogs, although small. I would never bring 6 pounds Merlin to one of those. One dog stepping on him and that's it, he's done ! I walk him off leash around a football field and I watch closely for big dogs. When they're small, I let him play but he doesn't want to very often. He rarely likes a dog enough to play.

He enjoys just running around, sniffing, coming back to me and running again.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, Poodlebeguiled, I'm just now seeing this( I don't go to the "Poodle Exercise" sub-forum that much). I loved all of the great pictures of the dogs, and the beauty of the outdoors! So cool, and thank you so much for making me smile this morning!

I agree with you about dog parks. I can see why those who live in big cities(and have no other places to go), would use them, but I'm like you, I ❤ The outdoors. I could never live in cramped city places. Give me a little cabin out in the woods, with a meadow, a snow capped mountain in the distance, with a stream running through, and I'm totally in Heaven! 

I will always cherish our memories of hiking with the dogs up in the Cascade Mountains. There is nothing else like being in a place where the beauty of nature is right there with you. I understand that people are different, and like different things. A lot of people would rather live in a big city where there are people, cars everywhere, and taxi cabs, buses, subway are the only way to get around. I still watch the TV show, " Friends" , where their hang out is "Central Perk" in NY City, and Central Park is just down the street. Cars are bumper to bumper, and yellow taxi cabs are everywhere, and Bloomingdales is right down the street. That's okay, if that's what people like, but that would never be for me. I want to live in down to Earth places! So thankful to live the country life! 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## TheMom (Aug 15, 2013)

What lovely places for your dogs to run! My dogs get the exercise they need. I would like to go to the dog park because they love to play with other dogs, but my vet said he sees more disease that dogs have picked up from dog parks than anywhere else.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Lovely pictures! We hike off-leash, too, and I can't imagine anything better for a dog than to be out in the woods, scenting and tracking animals, and free to go wherever he pleases. Of course, a strong recall is required.

However, this summer we've seen a gazillion snakes - not just black rat snakes and pygmy snakes, but also copperheads and water moccasins. A few weeks ago we had a close call with an aggressive copperhead, so I've called it quits for the summer. For the next few months we're sticking to swimming and water retrieving on a popular inland lake where I've never seen a snake.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Anyhow, as I read, I came across a disdainful sounding post dissing those who don't do dog parks for one reason or another, personal reasons, or those who don't like the idea of a dog park with a bunch of random, unknown dogs. It was further expounded that there is no way to get_ that_ level of exercise that is available at a dog park any other way.


When it comes to dog parks, I'm not sure that those of us with Standards will accept judgement or advice from someone with a Toy. There is no comparison. Anybody reading your advice should keep firmly in mind... this 'advisor' owns a 4LB TOY!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> When it comes to dog parks, I'm not sure that those of us with Standards will accept judgement or advice from someone with a Toy. There is no comparison. Anybody reading your advice should keep firmly in mind... this 'advisor' owns a 4LB TOY!



Hey, some of us with Tiny Toys don't accept her judgement or advice either!
In fact, quite the contrary, I often think that those of us on the small dog side of the park have a much easier time than the crowd on the large dog side!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Off leash hiking with my dog is one of my favorite things! It brings such joy to my heart to see him running around so happy! He is never as happy as when we do this! We go to several places to hike and try and go on more secluded and not used trails so he can be off leash. We break the rules to do this, but its worth it to us. 

We do go to the dog park sometimes. Draco rarely plays with other dogs there, and we are lucky enough to have a really large park so you can move away from other dogs. We go there to play fetch with the chuckit as our yard just isnt big enough for him to RUN. We use good judgement about other dogs though and mostly avoid them. There is a small and large dog area though, so less risk for the little guys.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> When it comes to dog parks, I'm not sure that those of us with Standards will accept judgement or advice from someone with a Toy. There is no comparison. Anybody reading your advice should keep firmly in mind... this 'advisor' owns a 4LB TOY!



And your point is???? What does having a standard poodle have to do with anything? Do you think they're such a big dog? Your logic escapes me. You implied that there's no way to get enough exercise any other way besides a dog park with other dogs. That's the dumbest thing I ever heard. Of course there is. 

I haven't only had Chihuahuas and toy Poodles. I've have had a couple 90- 100 lb GSDs, a 90 Lb Doberman Pinscher, an 80 Lab and a few mixes that were a whole lot bigger than a 4 lb toy. My pictures, in fact are there to show what kind of place my dogs, large and small like to run and romp. I had two Chihuahuas when I had my Lab and Doberman, plus my son's Pit mix who is about 60 lbs plus at some stage there, I had a good size Beagle living with me as a foster. My 4 lb, 7 lb and 10 lb present dogs love to hike too. They all like to run and play, large or small. What's your problem?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What judgement? What advice? I wasn't giving out either. I was simply telling what kind of place I like to take my dogs for off leash fun and stating my opinion that dog parks aren't the only way for a dog to get exercise. 

Well, it was a fun thread while it lasted...until the thread was trolled. Thanks everyone_ else _for your contributions. I enjoyed reading about where you take your dogs for hiking or playing and seeing pictures.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I understand both points of view, as I currently have small dogs (two Boston terriers and a Frenchie) and my two standard poodles. Standard poodles have a very real need for a lot of exercise! I know you have had large breeds in the past Poodlebeguiled so you understand. Every once in a while when we have a 100 year rainfall event and we have to declare a state of local emergency and open up an EOC, the poodles don't get a run but boy do I hear about it (from the poodles)! Yesterday the rivers went down, the town folks were reassured, and we finally had time to take the poodles for a long run and they were sooooo much happier and content. My two standards are 5 years old now, but they still need that run every day, and it doesn't matter that I have a huge property where they can make their own fun. They need to run with me! If I didn't take them out like that, i would most certainly use dog parks. If we had any  The small dogs just wrestle and play with their toys, they're completely fine playing outside and inside without any formal exercise. But my poodles, oy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well yeah! That's one of the reasons I chose toy Poodles as I was getting older. I had my fill of the incredible exercise requirements of my most recent larger sized dog, my Doberman, along with all my previous dogs before him. I loved to hike, am still petty active, but the point is, I HAD TO run that dog pretty much every day. There was no choice. And like you say, not just around my acreage. I know all about high energy dogs. A Doberman Pinscher is not for someone who can't put into their great physical AND mental needs. In fact, a Doberman Pinscher's exercise requirements, I'll wager is significantly more demanding than a Poodle's of any size. 

Today it is _pouring_ rain. I don't feel like a walk. The toy Poodles are just fine with zooming around and around the circular floor plan I have, playing tag, playing with toys. But for someone to assume toy Poodles are the only dogs I've ever had experience with is...well, just dumb. What can I say.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sometimes I am jealous of you having that option to just stick around home when the weather is horrible or you are very busy! But I have seen how Maddy's naughtiness and general need for mental stimulation has gone done in the last few years, and look forward to upcoming years when the poodles don't need as much exercise


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Yesterday the rivers went down, the town folks were reassured, and we finally had time to take the poodles for a long run and they were sooooo much happier and content


I've been wondering abt you and Caddy. Not a lot of road options up there so sometimes one bridge wash-out can strand a lot of people. Glad to hear the water is receding.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Pb,
I too am fortunate to live in a rural area where my dog can get lots of off leash time. Does your heart wonders to see them have so much fun. I had a Dobe too and you are right, she needed far more exercise than the poodle for which I am extremely grateful. We lucked out when we got a poodle that doesn't require tons of exercise.... Hugs


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> I've been wondering abt you and Caddy. Not a lot of road options up there so sometimes one bridge wash-out can strand a lot of people. Glad to hear the water is receding.


Thanks for thinking of us CB! We can only go north (or east Caddy's way) right now as Highway 97 S is closed until they repair the highway. At our EOC meeting today they said the families that were stranded around Commotion Creek have been rescued, but there are still some near Willow Flats that can't get out yet. The regional district is helicoptering supplies to them, but the highway out that way should be repaired soon (at least a temporary thing). But the highways crew is working around the clock to get stuff repaired, so it won't be long


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I remember being on my way to the Yukon once, and a bridge washed out just south of Dawson Creek. A whole bunch of tourists, trucks and locals effectively dead ended for a couple of days in Pouce Coupe. 

I guess a common fate brought everybody together to snivel and moan and socialize for a while. Funny now... we all drove away across a trucked in, temporary bridge with a great tale to tell.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> I remember being on my way to the Yukon once, and a bridge washed out just south of Dawson Creek. A whole bunch of tourists, trucks and locals effectively dead ended for a couple of days in Pouce Coupe.
> 
> I guess a common fate brought everybody together to snivel and moan and socialize for a while. Funny now... we all drove away across a trucked in, temporary bridge with a great tale to tell.


Ha! Chances are the same thing happened again in Dawson! They only had one way in and out for a while and they were worried about losing that bridge too! People were stuck in Pouce for a while and the poor Tumbler Ridge folks couldn't get in OR out (but that highway has been restored now). But they've worked hard to restore things, most everyone has power again and traffic is moving, just not south yet. I'm heading there tomorrow so I'll see for myself


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beaches said:


> Hi Pb,
> I too am fortunate to live in a rural area where my dog can get lots of off leash time. Does your heart wonders to see them have so much fun. I had a Dobe too and you are right, she needed far more exercise than the poodle for which I am extremely grateful. We lucked out when we got a poodle that doesn't require tons of exercise.... Hugs


Oh yes, I remember that you had a Dobe too. Yep, my Poodles need exercise in that I like them to be well muscled and in good shape. It keeps their knees good too, not to mention their general good health. And mine. lol. With my Doberman, until he reached a good 3 years of age, his behavior would suffer if he didn't get a hike every day...off leash. lol. And some really good quality training time. As a youngster, he would be bouncing off the walls if he didn't get the intense involvement from me that he needed. These protection dogs are not for the faint of heart, are they. Loads of socializing, loads of training and involvement. 

These little Poodles' behavior wasn't_ as_ affected by a missed day of exercise, although when they were puppies, it really helped that they got a good walk and some good training time intermittently throughout the day. It just helps behavior in general to have these outlets. But the wild child thing didn't last as long I would say as it did with my GSDs and Doberman and never as intense. My Lab was always pretty laid back and easy. The Beagle I didn't have as a puppy. And I don't remember as far back as my childhood dogs. lol. I think they were pretty sedate. 

So yeah, I know what you mean how it makes your heart sing to see them having such a great time as they do on hikes in the mountains or by a lake. It's just pure peace. And it is nice that you now have a dog that isn't quite as intense as some other breeds. I too, am enjoying the ease of these. lol


----------

